# Fishfinder for YAK'S



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Hey there guys... I'm going to get a FF for the Yak this week sometime and was wondering if you guys have suggestions for which style works best? Also, best buy for $100<... I really would like to have it for determining ledges, drop-off's, etc....but, it'd be nice to have one w/ a temperature gauge... So, who uses what, and what seems to be best?? THANX in advance...

Zigh
><((((*>
:fishing:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

zigh,

i got a garmin for 150. spend the exta fifty bucks man. i bought a bunch of eagle cudas and this and that but the garmin is by far the best.

also stay away from humming bird, heard of some problems with that.

install using a CLEAR caulk or adhesive.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Thanx*

Hey there Neil; Thanx for the tips man!! Been slaying the Speckz from the yak and having too much fun.... Looking to expand my Trout holes and also get on some Flatties....Hope you're doing well and catching lots 'o fishies....

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Bottom Line 1101 costs $59.00, and has water temperature... 

And use GOOP! to secure the x-ducer to the inside of the hull...


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*good info*

Thanx for the info, I'll go check that out... I've used the GOOP in the past for different repairs w/ good results... Can't wait to have the thing on there and put it to use...l Fis On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Go with the Garmin. I just got the 90 and it is just what I wanted. Reads the depth/bottom structure well. Reads fish ok as far as I can tell. It has a temp guage. This unit is just under $100 at BPS. If you want more features and better ressolution, get the 150 like NTKG. I had a Garmin 240 blue before I got this. I had it for 4 years. The only reason I had to replace it was one of the prongs on the cable disconnect broke off and the others were severely corroded. That one sat out in the elements for a couple years on my boat before I put it on the yak. I got some electrical grease to put on it this time. Use GOOP to install the transducer on the inside of your hull.

Tom


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

The water temp. feature really doesn't serve a purpose unless ofcourse you want to know the temperature of the inside of your hull


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Rockstar said:


> The water temp. feature really doesn't serve a purpose unless ofcourse you want to know the temperature of the inside of your hull


I've found that it is pretty accurate. Maybe a couple degrees off when the water and air are way off but that's it. I fish with a guy that tows a thermometer in the water and we are always within a couple degrees of each other.

Tom


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I have the Garmin 140 and have been bringing another thermometer along the last couple of trips to check it. Its within 1-2 degrees and thats not bad. May be a bigger difference on a hot day but not much.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Good stuff here guyz; thanx for all of the info!!


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

NTKG said:


> zigh,
> 
> i got a garmin for 150. spend the exta fifty bucks man. i bought a bunch of eagle cudas and this and that but the garmin is by far the best.
> 
> ...


Appears garmin 150 is no longer sold.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...MID=MALN_OS_ELECTRONICS_FISHFINDERSNAVIGATION

I was thinking about the wrist watch deal from Hummingbird. Do external batteries etc. come standard with these mounted fishfinders? Obviously I am new to them and don't know how convenient it would be to have batteries, mounting, etc.

I own a Hobie Outback and need to get a fishfinder. Any advice?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i have the wristwatch fishfinder, others do not like it but it works great for me, never had a problems, one tip is though u gotta turn the watch OFF:redface: after each use, but no prob it comes with a spare battery 
i just drag it behind me


----------

